# rhinestones dont fit in template holes



## Kcente01 (Jun 2, 2012)

I have a silhouette cameo and the funtime rhinestone 2010 software. I have 6ss and 10ss
size rhinestones. I have done 6 or 7 test templates and the rhinestones do not fit in the holes PLEASE HELP!!!! I am on a deadline to get this stuff done. Thank you in advance


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

With the Funtime software I'm pretty sure that if you are cutting for ss10 rhinestones you can select ss13 stone size in the program and it should be close to the right size hole. For the ss06 you would select ss09. What I like to do is cut a test strip of different size holes starting at 2.0, 2.1, 2.3 and so on to see what size hole I need for the rhinestones I purchase. This will give you a better idea of what works with the stones you're purchasing and then you can manually override the stone size if the ss09 and ss13 doesn't work.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

ss13 (stone size .126 will work for ss10. For the ss06 I use stone size .091 or you can use ss07


----------



## Kcente01 (Jun 2, 2012)

Im doing a test template on card stock. Hopefully this will work. I let you both know thank you!


----------



## Kcente01 (Jun 2, 2012)

the holes appear to be slightly oblong?


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

Kcente01 said:


> the holes appear to be slightly oblong?


Check the pressure on your cutter...this will happen if the pressure is set too high.


----------

